# Best handheld gps for everglades



## Miles813 (Jul 1, 2021)

Garmin 86sci, includes SOS feature of the inreach.


----------



## rovster (Aug 21, 2018)

Don't know of any dedicated units but I've used my phone with the Navionics app in the glades without issues. You can save waypoints and sometimes I'll add some that look good on Google earth. Its good enough that you wont get lost and has route tracking but not super user friendly and not super accurate. Like I said, may be "good enough".


----------



## ahernanvil (Nov 8, 2013)

Miles813 said:


> Garmin 86sci, includes SOS feature of the inreach.


Thanks! I was hoping not to have to drop $600+, but if there isnt really another option, then i guess I have too. Im reading into less expensive ones and its almost like a pre-trip tracker instead of a line drawer recorder. Maybe im reading into them wrong


----------



## ahernanvil (Nov 8, 2013)

ahernanvil said:


> Thanks! I was hoping not to have to drop $600+, but if there isnt really another option, then i guess I have too. Im reading into less expensive ones and its almost like a pre-trip tracker instead of a line drawer recorder. Maybe im reading into them wrong


And my phone sucks so i dont trust it. Apparently the cell company wants me to buy a nee phone because all of a sudden my battery life only lasts half a day. Funny how that always seems like the case after you pay it off


----------



## ERK (Mar 6, 2019)

Garmin Etrex 22x


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

I've got A Lowrance and will be getting FMT, but will be purchasing a Garmin In-Reach Explorer + for the text and global emergency options. NOAA charts can be loaded and I can save tracks as a backup in case my larger unit goes down...which has happened w/ previous units / boats.


----------



## BrandonFox (May 14, 2013)

I have a Garmin 78sc ill sell ya for cheap.


----------



## Jdl80 (Nov 19, 2019)

OnX app you can save and track offline also


----------



## Gogittum (May 24, 2020)

You may want to play with the phone apps a bit. Several years ago, I tried using the Polaris GPS app on my phone and on my 7" tablet when hiking in remote areas of NM. Seemed accurate enuf and not difficult to use.....but I couldn't see the screens well enuf in bright daylight to be useful. My Garmin GPSMap60csx (obsolete now) seems much easier to use and MUCH more useful in bright sunlight.....but the screen is very small.


----------



## Mako 181 (May 1, 2020)

$20 and made of paper. 
That and a compass never stops working. 

Best way I know to learn the park


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

I have had Simrads on my last 2 skiffs but before that, I have navigated the Everglades and the Bahamas with the Navionics on my phone and I-Pad. I still run my phone right next to my Simrad when I go to the glades or the marsh.


----------

